# Northcentral Maltese Rescue has lost a beloved family member



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Alice Roark, one of the original members of NMR, lost her long and courageous battle with cancer this morning. Alice has been an inspiration to so many of us and selflessly gave herself and her home to fluffy little white dogs for many years. We will miss her terribly! Pease keep her husband and entire family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maggie,

I am so sorry. My deepest condolences. Too many have been lost to cancer.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such a sad day for the rescue . I'm. so sorry for your loss. Cancer sucks and we must find a cure.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Maggie. Yes, it is a very sad day for NMR. Can donations be made to NMR in Alice's memory? May Alice's family find peace and comfort in knowing that she is no longer suffering from this terrible disease.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry, it's especially hard to lose a loved one during the Holiday season.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry:Maggie - I'm so very sorry to read this. I didn't know Alice but I do seem to recall seeing her name online with some posts about NMR. Cancer is just taking too many people we know.  Sending condolences to her family. Such sad news.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'm so sorry, Maggie. Yes, it is a very sad day for NMR. Can donations be made to NMR in Alice's memory? May Alice's family find peace and comfort in knowing that she is no longer suffering from this terrible disease.


Donations to NMR would be a fabulous way to honor her memory. Alice fostered well over 100 dogs for NMR over the years and was my "transport buddy" - she would meet me about halfway between our homes to either had over or pick up a transport. She will be missed!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Such an incredible loss. My thoughts are with her family and friends. Can you even imagine the greeting she received from all of those precious little ones that she kept safe who crossed before her? :innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Donations to NMR would be a fabulous way to honor her memory. Alice fostered well over 100 dogs for NMR over the years and was my "transport buddy" - she would meet me about halfway between our homes to either had over or pick up a transport. She will be missed!


Maggie, I just made a donation to NMR that is meant to honor Alice Roark's memory. However, I could not find a place to note specifically who the donation was meant to honor. So, I am PM'ing you with more detailed information, so that if you can please help see that my donation was in memory of Alice. I can also mail you my receipt from NMR ... but, I don't think I have your email address.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Updating this with Alice's obituary. 

Obituary of Alice Ann Roark - Sheets Funeral Home


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry, what a loss for NCMR..


----------

